
Are You a Target for Nation-State Propaganda? - wslh
https://www.recordedfuture.com/nation-state-cyber-activity/
======
joeblow9999
If you live in a nation-state, you are definitely a target of that nation-
state's propoganda. Possibly others as well but certainly the one you reside
in.

------
rurban
If you watch TV or read the big news, yes, of course.

------
TokyoKid
All who visit the New York Times are.

